#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Iseet Examination Discussion

## vinayconnors

Apparently, the probability of this pattern being implemented from the next year are very high. The proposed name is ISEET - Indian Science Engineering Eligibility Test.

ISEET 2013 : Indian Science Engineering Eligibility Test

1. Combined entrance exam in place of IIT JEE & AIEEE

2. ISEET will have two parts, Main and Advance, each of three hours duration. Both tests will be given on the same day; between 10 am and 5 pm. ISEET 2013 will be held in either March or April.

ISEET Main will be an objective type exam, and will test comprehension, critical thinking and logical reasoning. ISEET Advance will test problem-solving ability in basic science subjects. The two tests together will indicate a candidate's scholastic level and aptitude for science and engineering.

A student's performance in the Class 12 Board exam will be considered, with a weight not be less than 40 per cent of the total score. The combined weightage for ISEET Main and Advance will not be more than 60 per cent; however, the weightage given to Board scores can go up to 100 per cent.

It is for the individual educational institutions or the state government to decide on the weightage to be accorded to the scores in Class-XII, main and advance examination

3.The entrance test, to be conducted next year, will cover 15 Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs), 30 National Institutes of Technology (NITs), four Indian Institutes of Information Technology (IIITs), five Indian Institutes of Science Education and Research (IISERs) and few deemed universities which come under the purview of the HRD Ministry.Engineering colleges which take AIEEE score at present would take ISEET





  Similar Threads: Books for JTO examination. PPT for onlline examination in php Xat Examination web online examination

----------

